# Nasa vs Sa



## verbalphantom

What is the difference between Nasa and Sa when used as a marker?


----------



## verbalphantom

My wife is a Filipino that is why I am studying, according to her and others I've talked to(add anything if you have it) Nasa is past tense and sa is present tense....Nasa is used to desribe where someone or something is or the position of someone or something, and sa is used to describe the location or direction someone or something is going or will be. If theres anything else to know feel free to share.

Thanks


----------



## niernier

Usually, nasa is used to answer the question "Nasaan?" Nasaan is used to ask about the location of something or someone.

Saan is used to answer the question "Saan?" Saan is used to ask where an action has/is/will take place. So this means that it is used with verbal words.

Example:

Q: Saan mo nilagay ang notebook ko? -> Where did you put my notebook? (location of action)
A: Sa loob ng drawer -> Inside the drawer

Q: Nasaan ang notebook ko? -> Where is my notebook? (location of something)
A: Nasa looob ng drawer -> Inside the drawer


----------



## royen

Here are some examples of the use of words sa and nasa:

para sa iyo - for you
galing sa akin - from me
sa susunod na buwan - next month

sa likod ng simbahan - at the back of the church
sa loob ng bahay - inside the house
nasa ilalim ng mesa -  is under the table

Magkita tayo sa likod ng simbhan - Let's meet at the back of the church.
Nasa labas ako ng bahay nang tumawag siya' - I was outside the house when she called.
Ilagay mo sa ilalim ng mesa ang mga gamit mo. Put your things under the table.
Ang mga gamit ko ay nasa ilalim ng mesa. My things are under the table.
Sa loob tayo mag-usap. Let's talk inside.
Nasa abroad ako nang mangyari ang sakuna. I was abroad when the accident happened.
Saan mo inilagay ang susi ng kotse? Where did you place the car's keys?
Nasa loob ng drawer. Inside the drawer.

It seems that nasa is used to specify exactly where an object is located while sa is used generally to mean for, to, in or at. For example, Sa tingin ko ay hindi matutuloy ang plano means In my view or as I see it, the plan will not push through.


----------

